# can't find certain threads I've been quoted on



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

?Been quoted on thread "OUT OF DATE WHEY OK TO CONSUME" but when I look to see what I was quoted for so I can answer back all I get when I click on the thread is this message -

Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator. So what does this mean as I've seen it a few times, does it mean the thread has been removed, I can't see a good reason for a thread on out of date whey being removed so whats happening??

Any help please


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Thread has been deleted.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It could have been deleted for being in the wrong section mate, hence why its gone.


----------

